# anyone else got some flex????



## Savageman69 (Sep 9, 2010)

Anyone else have some flex in there bikes???/ Those 2 tires that its on measure 20 inches and all 4 wheels are still touching the ground...and the blue box is 16 inches tall.


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

Lookin good! never tried but for some reason I dont think mine is gonna do that


----------



## Savageman69 (Sep 9, 2010)

Yah i have a special bracket in the front that lays my shock over more and it gained alot of wheel travel


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

ok ok brag some so my brute cant do that but i know something your kitty cant do...bark and im talking about 30backs on concrete from a dead stop without no holding the brake lol jk nice flex i should go see just how much i have for the heck of it


----------



## Savageman69 (Sep 9, 2010)

i dunno what kitties youve been around but sheill leave black makes taking off with 29.5s. Then again its no where near stock.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

my shocks are way to stiff to flex much lol


----------



## Savageman69 (Sep 9, 2010)

You guys should really try softer shocks...climbs out of holes WAY better


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

my rides like im riding on squares it is so rough lol.....o well and i was just playing about your kitty i like cats if i didnt have my brute it would be one for sure


----------



## Savageman69 (Sep 9, 2010)

mine rides like its on clouds lol


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

Mine is so stiff that the 280lb kid that works for me can sit on the back bumper and it wont squat an 1/8 inch!


----------



## dirtydog (Nov 11, 2009)

thats pretty stiff. stock shocks on the brutes are soft if you dont crank them all the way up to get clearance. mine rides like a cadillac with me and my wife at half way. and soft does help comming out of the holes.


----------



## Savageman69 (Sep 9, 2010)

it sure does...i got extra gc so i put them all soft its amazing how easily it will walk out of holes no more fighting the front down lol


----------



## dirtydog (Nov 11, 2009)

yeah bud let the tires do the work that 1 inch you get from crankin the springs aint worth the nerve damage


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

I let my right thumb help me out of the hole's, lol :bigok:


----------



## dirtydog (Nov 11, 2009)

well i cant argue with that aproach either. let her eat!!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Well I aint got just a whole lotta flex...but I do have a little. Got plenty of ground clearance though.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

x2 on the ground clearance .. and jaime 3/4 ton truck springs don't count homie ....bwhahahaha


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

Thats overkill man, mine off a car! lol


----------



## jbadon (Sep 21, 2009)

i let the 12pack to the flexin for me but no mine is like a 2x4 just dont move


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

i see ur bragging bout the kitty flexing with them special brackets but the least u could do is show us the brackets so some brutes cant b lite on their feet to. well idk nimble and brute does dont seem right


----------



## Savageman69 (Sep 9, 2010)

sorry lol


----------

